# Black Widow: Werbespot zeigt Red Room und junge Natasha Romanoff



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Black Widow: Werbespot zeigt Red Room und junge Natasha Romanoff* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Werbespot zeigt Red Room und junge Natasha Romanoff*


----------

